# feeding mammates



## cat (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone here have mammates in their collection... i have three 2f/1m...and they are 6-7 weeks old.. very handleable if not some what pingy which my daughter found out the other day when she held one.. didnt expect it to jump straight up n off her hand then do olympic sprint across the room.. dog was very shocked...lol retrieved her safely.. phew...But anyway.. do you feed ya mamms the same as your mice or is their diet altered somewhat..?As atm my guys are having the same as my fms. :mrgreen:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been feeding my mammates the same diet as my fancies although have found that they prefer the seeds and dog biscuits I mixed in over the grains. They go gaga over sunflower seeds and porridge as treats


----------



## thamesvalleyexotics (Aug 2, 2010)

Hope no one minds me adding to this. Multi's need a slightly higher protein diet than fancy mice do. A few mealworms, dog biscuits or egg food a couple of times a week is great for this. 
They adore sunflower seeds but I personally found that a high sunflower seed and peanut diet seemed to exacerbate the growth of tumours (one of my first lines was very prone but it made for some interesting trial and error when it came to diet).
They also get fat very easily. 
If a multi had put on too much weight then I found that an 80% rabbit food diet was a great way to help them shed the flab....

Some nuggets of non-wisdom...

Kat


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

thamesvalleyexotics said:


> Hope no one minds me adding to this. Multi's need a slightly higher protein diet than fancy mice do. A few mealworms, dog biscuits or egg food a couple of times a week is great for this.
> They adore sunflower seeds but I personally found that a high sunflower seed and peanut diet seemed to exacerbate the growth of tumours (one of my first lines was very prone but it made for some interesting trial and error when it came to diet).
> They also get fat very easily.
> If a multi had put on too much weight then I found that an 80% rabbit food diet was a great way to help them shed the flab....
> ...


 Thanks for that!! I'll keep that in mind for my three! There aren't too many sunflower seeds in mine (but they don't last long!) and they do get some mealworms. Although I will soon be putting them to work if they want mealworms - I'm going to seal them into itty bitty smarties boxes so they will need to destroy the box first     That should take all of 5 seconds :lol:


----------

